# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Risk of Wide Scar With Megasession Hair Transplant|Dr. Victor Hasson, Vancouver

## tbtadmin

Question submitted through thebaldtruth.com

*IAHRS Member, Dr. Victor Hasson of Vancouver, BC. Responds*

I’ve heard about scar stretching and complications when having a mega session and this concerns me. I definitely want to get the most that I can with one surgery but is is really possible to do this without causing complications?

Please let me know, I need to make my decision in the next month or two.

Sincerely,
Alex D.

----------

